# The Cheapest Skiff Out There.



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.customgheenoe.com/

http://www.ankonaboats.com/

http://www.carolinaskiff.com/

http://www.sundanceboats.com/


buy used

build your own...


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a buddy who's selling one that's in your price range and will leave you enough change to buy a truck to tow it with.

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/boa/991193791.html


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Our ideas of cheap seem to vary greatly. 

$12k is not a small budget when you're talking about a "micro skiff."

A used Gheenoe, ready to fish can be had for $1500. Tanner just sold his for $2k, without a single pic ever posted.


----------



## Neumie (Jan 13, 2009)

Mitzi skiffs has a new line that is out called Inshore Power boats. Basically you are buying just the hull and would have to rig it yourself. Their 16 ft skiff hull is about $3850. They have a website but no info on it.

http://inshorepowerboats.com/


----------



## Snookster (Feb 12, 2008)

> http://www.ankonaboats.com/


its my understanding these are sweet little skiffs


----------



## irlshallow (Oct 16, 2008)

I wouldn't call the Ankona Copperhead cheap, its just inexpensive. Nice skiff; your name suggest St. Lucie county? If so they're made in your backyard, easy to check out..


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Not too experienced but heard a lot of good things about Ankona...specifically the Copperhead. And Mel is a great guy. He actually helped me with an accounting project I was doing...very nice guy and easy to deal with.


----------



## element (Dec 25, 2008)

I would second some of the recs for the Copperhead. I had the opport to test ride one and fell in love. Mine is on order and should be finished in the near future. For 12 grand you could get the basic boat motor and trailer package and add some neat options. The owner (Mel) is great to deal with. Good luck George


----------



## SLF (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys i'm hopefully going on a water test today.


----------

